# What's the best HOME Made Bait?



## Oldcat_Man (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm looking for a new Home made Catfish Bait Got One??


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Shad from the bait tank outside.


----------



## DANNYB513 (Jun 18, 2008)

i used crushed up wheaties, a block of limburger cheese "however u spell it " and a pound of groundbeef, mix it all together, they usually like that fairly well


----------



## KansasBoy (Jun 18, 2007)

Buy a package of chicken or beef livers, put them in a styrofoam cooler and leave the lid cracked, set the cooler outside 24-48 hours before you are going fishing. As long as you can stand the smell of rotting liver, catfish love it! (unfortunately gars do too!) Thats what has always worked for me.


----------



## Oldcat_Man (Jun 20, 2008)

Would a cheese blood bait work? like wheaties/chicken liver/valveta cheese all mixed up or would we just get carp?


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

Just tried a new one last night, and so far it's looking GOOD!
Chicken liver jerky. I took some chicken livers, cut them into good sized chunks (about 1.5" square) and sprinkled them with garlic salt. I then dehydrated them at 145°F (commercial type dehydrator) for a few hours until they were crusty on the outside, but still good and flexible.
Took my son fishing and I was using minnows and crawfish while he used the new chicken liver jerky. The bite was very slow, but he easily outfished me at a 4:1 ratio. Only small channels, but the bait withstood multiple catches and stayed on the hook very well. 
As an interesting sidelight, the local wildlife officer stopped by checking licenses and noticed the clear plastic jar of jerky setting on the bank. He looked at it and asked if we were using jerky for bait. I told him it was a new bait I was trying - homemade chicken liver jerky! He would have tried eating a piece, but I told him the livers were several days old when I dehydrated them, and I wouldn't recommend eating them.


----------



## Chuck P. (Apr 8, 2004)

Wheaties and hamburger..mix until firm enough to stay on the hook...

Catfish and Carp love it.


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

If you want to avoid the carp use dry unflavored oats instead of wheaties.


----------



## Oldcat_Man (Jun 20, 2008)

I just thought about a bait I used at the pound when I was a kid has anyone used hotdogs for bait?


----------



## Oldcat_Man (Jun 20, 2008)

Witch do you thanks best chickin or beef liver?
The Best cat bait I've evermade is o take 2lb's of chickin liver and two spoone
full of sait and one thing of garlic and mix it up think seal it up and late it seat outside for a week or two.
But the wife will not late me make it anymore she can not take the smell of week old sunbake liver.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

I get more bites from chicken liver, but beef stays on the hook better. I also catch more fish on fresh liver than any other way of fixing it.
But I still stand by using fresh cut fish to catch more quality cats.


----------



## NNUUTTSS (May 14, 2008)

2 lbs of hamburger , 1 extra large container of parmesan cheese , 1 packagae of macaronni cheese mix , 2 cups of oat meal , mix very well , so put your hands in and mix very well , , myself i like to place it all in a tin coffee container , then place in refrigerator for a few hours , now here is the big thing you have to do , keep it cold , place coffee container in a cooler with ice , remember to always put lid back on can , the colder the better , dont use gigantic ball , just decent amount , use either with or without treble hook , i prefer not to use treble hook , this **** is dynamite were ever there is catfish


----------



## iteech (Apr 4, 2005)

My brothers and boy cousins used to amuse themselves every summer trying to come up with a 'more potent' catfish bait--the nastiest one possible. They used cat and dog droppings mixed with all kinds of stuff--they used rotten meat, pieces they cut off roadkill and dipped in sugar, you NAME it. All of them caught catfish, never could tell which one of the abominations was BEST, though. However, all of them will admit--and I know for certain too--the one thing that caught more catfish, more consistently, was simply the cheapest brand of hotdog you can find, cut in 2" sections. That's it. I know everyone wanted something more wonderful and weird and difficult, but I've been catfishing for 50 years now, and there ain't much I haven't tried. Hotdogs win!!:B


----------



## grabrick (Apr 24, 2008)

I still swear by chicken livers that have been coated with garlic powder or garlic salt. Heck, I've even just sprayed it with YUM garlic spray like the kind you use on bass lures. I don't let it rot or anything like that. Don't see the need. I just stop by Walmart, buy a couple tubs and start fishing. The biggest issue with liver though is that it's very fragile. I find liver that has never been frozen works the best. It still has some toughness to it. The freezing process seems to break it up. Of course, casting is still a delicate process and requires more of an underhand lob than anything.


----------



## rmainger (Aug 11, 2005)

Try fried chicken skin kfc works well all the oil atracts the fish.Channel cats love it and so do any type of blue gill/panfish.Some people spray thier bait with wd 40 since it is mostly fish oil.enviromentaly probably not a good idea but it works very well in salt water and fresh water.


----------



## Oldcat_Man (Jun 20, 2008)

I was talking to one of guys I work with and he was telling me to use wd40 and wheaties. That a new one for me.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

When I was a kid, we used to use WD40 sprayed on corn for trout in TN...everybody was doing it.

Baitmate Crappie formula sprayed on hot dog chunks outperformed chicken liver and nightcrawlers at Indian Lake 4:1 on a camping trip several years ago. 

Pretty hard to beat fresh chicken liver. I've added garlic powder, garlic juice, and red food coloring with no significant benefits.

My latest concoction is to take a big handful of Purina Gamefish Chow, grind it in a coffee mill, add 1/4 cup of flour, 1 egg and enough water to form a dough. The chow is full of fishmeal, protein, oils and attractants. It works great in ponds and I plan to try it on the lake soon.


----------



## Oldcat_Man (Jun 20, 2008)

Has anyone had any luck with shrimp?
I was getting some new hooks the other day and one of the guy's where tell me to use shrimp.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

I've tried them really fresh and really not fresh. Liver has always performed better in side by side comparisons. The not so fresh shrimp smell takes days to wear off.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I love tiger shrimp. Use 21/25 and cut em in three pieces. You can launch em a mile because the shell helps it stay on the hook.


----------



## Oldcat_Man (Jun 20, 2008)

I was told to use bulegille heads for the big cats but I have never had a bit.


----------



## RapalaJ-9 (May 12, 2008)

Cut up rainbow trout for the big cats


----------



## stonehands (Apr 20, 2005)

Take 1 lb. raw hamburger, 1/2 lb chicken liver and toss into a food processor or blender. add 1/4 cup worcestershire sauce, 2 Tablespoons of garlic salt, mince 2 bulbs of fresh garlic and mix together. In a separate bowl add 1 part oatmeal to 2 parts wheaties. Crunch up by hand, then add 1/2 cup of this mixture at a time to burger/liver mix. Roll mixture into small bait size and put on a cookie sheet. Put out in the yard with a small fence around it and a rabid orangutan keeping guard, a diseased chimp will do if you can't find an orangutan. Let this bait sit out for 3 1/2 months, then slowly add the blood of a congo boa constrictor by the droplet until bait is rehydrated, back out in the elements for another 3 1/2 months, dunk the bait in muric acid for .5 a second then sprinkle with baking soda. Toss the orangutan a banana and say, "good job" Top the bait with fresh sprigs of thyme and now you're ready for the lake. I haven't personally tried this method, but the beginning almost sounded like a good idea...I'm just not sure about investing that much $ and time when a good ol' nighcrawler could do the trick? Hope that was at least entertaining, I had fun dreaming it up, I'm sure a much more eloquent writer could have done much better.


----------



## Day81 (Jun 27, 2008)

Oldcat_Man said:


> I just thought about a bait I used at the pound when I was a kid has anyone used hotdogs for bait?


Yea i we used to always use hotdogs for anything in my pond. The catfish loved them.


----------



## Sprint 290 (Feb 26, 2008)

TomC said:


> I love tiger shrimp. Use 21/25 and cut em in three pieces. You can launch em a mile because the shell helps it stay on the hook.


*******************************************************

Shrimp work great for me as well. I buy it cooked & frozen and 2 cans of sardines. Place shimp into container with sardines, allow shrimp to defrost, stir in a little olive oil to juice it up, stir well off and on for 5 minutes, allow to sit (covered) for 1/2 hour. Remove from container, place in a zip lock bag and put back in freezer till your ready to use, or just go fish'n with it when your done.


----------



## Day81 (Jun 27, 2008)

Spray WD40 on your chicken livers. It works great.


----------



## Oldcat_Man (Jun 20, 2008)

tryed a new one today chicken liver and bread mix up it was a mess still no luck.


----------



## RapalaJ-9 (May 12, 2008)

This worked for catfish when I was a kid and I haven't used it since then. But I'm going to give it a try again now that I 've started fishing for cats again. I'll let you know it was full proof 30 years ago. 

It's very easy! Take 1 lb. of beef cubes (like you use for stir fry or beef stew). Soak the meat in Vanilla extract for 24 hours. Put it on the hook and reel them in. This bait never comes off the hook; even when you want it to! You will have to cut it off, but it's worth it.


----------



## BigRed (Jun 19, 2008)

I've been using good ol' worms and a squirt or two of "Gulp" spray in garlic flavor. Been catching flats, drum, channel, even a few carp !! Finally decided to buy a bottle and give it a shot ... it's been working.

Good Fishing !


----------

